# Big Ear Bette Has A Forever Home!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My wee little Bette was adopted!! :chili::chili:

I'm waiting for pics from her new family, so will post as soon as I receive them. :aktion033:

We do make a difference. Bette was rescued at the last minute from death row. I saw such beauty and love in her sad little eyes.

Remember Bette just over 2 months ago?











Now last week's pic of this sweet angel.











*LIVE LONG, AND PROSPER, BIG EAR BETTE:*


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg ! look what a bath and love will do , beautiful !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MIRACULOUS!! It's almost impossible to recognize the way poor Bette looked and how she looks now. Debbie, you ALWAYS see the beauty within. Thank you so much. Can't wait to see her at her new home.:chili: I hope they join SM so we can see Bette blossom even more.:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How exciting!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

artytime:
. . . and she lived happily ever after!
a fairy-tale that became true!:yes::yes:
:ThankYou:
Blessings Deb!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so glad this little girl has a forever home!!:chili:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG Debbie, YUP you sure do make a difference OMG! Bless the new family and all who got special Bette to this happy place!!!!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Interesting under "condition" they put NORMAL,that is sad isn't ti..

She's such a doll,I know whomever is lucky enough to get her is going to be so thrilled....
You're her angel you know that!

Crying happy tears...


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

((Deb)) - Tears of joy - for both you and Bette, G-d always has a plan. 

Hugs to you!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:

Deb, You are so beyond awesome!!

Look at how your love has transformed her inside and out!!!!

Hope Bette's forever home will be as loving as the home you've provided for her. 

xoxoxo


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

You've changed her to a healthy, vibrant girl ! She looks fantastic !
Glad she found a home:wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG! She is so cute now! Thank you "Wonder Woman" Deb! She looks Westie now.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hooray! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

:chili::chili: I am so so happy for Bette 
She is a darling :wub:
Thank you Deb :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay, now I am just thinking about when you had to send her away. . . what if you had not had the courage to do that---that which was BEST for HER? 
just sayin'


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Chills. You are an angel on this earth, Deb, and an inspiration to us all to keep up the good fight for all these sweet souls!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That is AMAZING news!!! And my goodness, you can't even recognize Bette from one picture to the other. She looks just beyond adorable now and I know her new family will be SO SO happy with her. FANTASTIC NEWS! Cant wait to see pictures. 

And really, Deb...HATS OFF TO YOU!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Now that just made my day!!!! How wonderful for BEB. Deb you do have a heart of gold. I can't wait to see the pics with her family.:wub:


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Bless everyone who rescued Bette from deathrow and gave her a forever home


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

So happy for BEB! That was a quick one! 

Deb, I hope you're keeping up on this thread - Please enter your crew in the latest photo contest - Let's get an SM'r in the finals! 

 Your Rescue Photo Contest - Starts the 18th -Tomorrow


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> MIRACULOUS!! It's almost impossible to recognize the way poor Bette looked and how she looks now. *Debbie, you ALWAYS see the beauty within*. Thank you so much. Can't wait to see her at her new home.:chili: I hope they join SM so we can see Bette blossom even more.:wub:





priyasutty said:


> *Bless everyone who rescued Bette from deathrow and gave her a forever home*


 
AMEN!!!! Deb, you ROCK!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How appropriate that Mr. Spock bid farewell to Bette LOL.

and I think it's wonderful that she has her own home. xxxxoooo Bette!


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

May to force be with you


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aww seeing this made me cry! I love happy endings and this is truly a wonderful story with such a happy lovely ending. I can't wait to see pics of Bette with her new family.

Deb...you are awesome and I love you! :heart:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What an adorable pic. I cannot believe that is the same dog!!! I'm so happy she was adopted.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am soooo happy for little Bette, someone is really going to be blessed having her in their family


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Seriously, I had no choice. I had to get out of Casa del Caca.

Jops was out of control. She hired a "guy". Yup, to take LBB down.

Deb was soooo mad, as she had to wrestle this dude to get him away from LBB. It was ugly, and Deb won the fight.

Love, BEB 











LBB: Ohoooo, Deeee Doe, I didn't see that one comin'. Thanks Deb ~ :thumbsup:

Deb: No problem, LBB

Jops: Why the he** are you saying, "No Problem"? It was a done deal!!

Deb: Now Jops, be nice, and please stop hiring Hit Men to kill your brother.

Coby: I'm with Jops

Raul: Me too

Franks: Listen to Deb, she feeds us

Jops: Really?? Franks, I'd rather starve!!

LBB: Come on Deb, let's curl up in bed, and watch "Dexter" on Demand.

Deb: Cool. Sounds good to me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm sooooo happy for her!! The "before" and "after" pictures are mind blowing!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili: GREAT NEWS :chili::chili::chili:


She has turned into a beauty. Great job Deb.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW that is just wonderful. Look at her little face, it's like she has a new lease on life. I wish there were more "Debs" out there like you. You do such wonderful things for these little babies. There will definitely be a special place for you in Heaven for sure. She is just radiating in that 2nd pic. It's so hard to belive that is what she looked like before...so sad. You are her little guardian angel. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That really is great news. I'm so happy for that girl. What a difference in her and what a big turn around her life has taken. Can't wait to see more pictures and hopefully hear more about her in her new home. :wub:


----------

